

Microsoft Announces Partnership With RIM, Bing Now Default on BlackBerrys - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-ballmer-announces-big-partnership-with-research-in-motion-2011-5

======
callumjones
The blind leading the blind.

